
Ask HN: Pros/Cons of Horizontal vs. vertical SaaS - hurl_throw
Throwaway for obvious reasons.<p>We have a pretty good technical offering analyzing videos at scale, with low costs. We also have traction across multiple verticals.<p>Our dilemma now is whether to go horizontal saas offering supporting multiple industries (eg. media, ad tech) or focus on a single vertical (e.g. surveillance). Conventional wisdom states to pick an application and dominate it before spreading one&#x27;s wings. But our market traction is pulling us horizontally.<p>Surely we are not the first to deal with it, and would love HN to chime in with thoughts on how to approach this issue.
======
tarun_anand
Try to land key accounts. They will create the pull for next stage of growth.
Also recommend partnering specialists in each vertical if possible to manage
the domain specific requirements/customers.

